# Godin Freeway....



## Rozz (Aug 1, 2018)

I have become interested in Godin guitars since visiting this site and it seems you get a lot of guitar for the money.

I was reading the stuff about the Godin Freeway on the the archived Musician's Friend page and they seemed interesting, but it was an HSS. As fate would have it, I saw one on my local CL, and it is an HH with EMG 81s. 

Godin Freeway EMG (price drop)

I would be dead chuffed for some input on these. ;-) Thx.


----------



## Ronbeast (Nov 11, 2008)

I’ve never played the Freeway before, but it has a lot of similarities to my Velocity.

It looks like the main difference is my velocity has hss and a trem, and the freeway has EMGs and a hardtail. Other than that, they have the same body cuts, and I’d wager probably the same neck profile.

If that’s the case, it’s a very comfortable modern strat neck with a flat fretboard; I can’t remember if it’s 12 or 16.

I love my Godin. Bought it on a whim last February and after a rocky start, I’m still happily playing it. $450 is a fair price if it’s clean and in good shape.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

Good guitars, terrible resale. 
the general consensus on here SEEMS to be, a great amount of guitar for the money but small necks.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

Also <$350 is probably more in line for that. They pop up here for around that and sit forever.


----------



## Spazsquatch (Aug 2, 2017)

RBlakeney said:


> <$350


I’m selling one for $350 Canadian and only getting tire kickers.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

I had a really nice Godin LG Signature. In an attempt to downsize, I gave it to a friend who expressed interest in buying it from me. I am sure that I could have recouped my investment, but giving it to him had greater personal satisfaction.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Good guitars, not for everybody.


----------



## _Azrael (Nov 27, 2017)

RBlakeney said:


> Good guitars, terrible resale.


+1.

I had a Freeway bass. Felt good, performed flawlessly.


----------



## Ronbeast (Nov 11, 2008)

As long as you can get on with the neck profile, used Godins are a great value. I paid $350 for mine, and it’s a lot of guitar for that price.


----------



## 5732 (Jul 30, 2009)

I like the idea of the hardtail Freeway if I was looking for such a weapon. The pickups alone are $220 plus replacement cost new. The necks on my godins are all over the map; but necks are generally not a show stopper for me. I've been drooling over this one though:


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

I recently picked up an HSH Freeway Classic and really like it.
It's very well built and the neck feels good in my hands.


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

I find it funny Godin calls that model a Freeway. All of the other Freeway models have an HSH pickup layout, and a trem. What that guitar actually is is a Detour with EMGs.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Merlin said:


> I find it funny Godin calls that model a Freeway. All of the other Freeway models have an HSH pickup layout, and a trem. What that guitar actually is is a Detour with EMGs.


I always forget there's a Freeway guitar as I always think bass. Witness my Freeway 5, a PJ sort of thing with a flame maple top, and pulled frets, The machine heads, string trees, extra strap button, ebony knobs, aren't original, but the electronics are stock. Still my favourite bass.


----------



## DeeTee (Apr 16, 2018)

Rozz said:


> I have become interested in Godin guitars since visiting this site and it seems you get a lot of guitar for the money.
> 
> I was reading the stuff about the Godin Freeway on the the archived Musician's Friend page and they seemed interesting, but it was an HSS. As fate would have it, I saw one on my local CL, and it is an HH with EMG 81s.
> 
> ...


My friend had one of these (think it had a trem) and it was the guitar that got me into Godins. It's really nice. I like the neck profile, but that's always personal choice. Fit and finish is excellent, as per usual Godin standards. Usual criticism of their guitars is the pickups are lifeless, but if you're going for EMGs, you know what you're getting there. My friend kept trying to sell it to me, and I kept resisting. I regret that now!


----------



## Rozz (Aug 1, 2018)

A lot to parse out...many thanks to those who took the time to reply.

@Ronbeast @aC2rs @_Azrael @Mooh @DeeTee Thanks for the endorsements.

@RBlakeney @Ronbeast Thanks for weighing in on the price point for these. I would assume the price is higher than $350.00 with case?

@Tone Chaser: Respect.

@Budda Thanks. I guess you are referring to the necks.

@mud_guy That is nice looking. I have never seen pickups like that before.

@mud_guy @DeeTee Regarding the EMGs. Yeah, I figured the pickups are worth $200.00. 

@Merlin Could it be the owner has the model wrong?

Lots to think about. Thanks gang.


----------



## Ronbeast (Nov 11, 2008)

@Rozz I paid $350+tax on mine, so it came to around $400 with the Godin gig bag included. The guitar is in basically brand new condition, as well as the case and accessories.


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

> @Merlin Could it be the owner has the model wrong?


Nope, that's correct. Godin probably saw the Freeway series as more popular, and wanted to get rid of some of the Detour bodies. The Redline I was made from the same body, and had one EMG instead of two. Similar re-designation of an existing model.


----------



## Rozz (Aug 1, 2018)

Ronbeast said:


> @Rozz I paid $350+tax on mine, so it came to around $400 with the Godin gig bag included. The guitar is in basically brand new condition, as well as the case and accessories.


Awesome, thanks for the follow-up. That is super cheap.


----------



## Rozz (Aug 1, 2018)

Merlin said:


> Nope, that's correct. Godin probably saw the Freeway series as more popular, and wanted to get rid of some of the Detour bodies. The Redline I was made from the same body, and had one EMG instead of two. Similar re-designation of an existing model.


Thanks for the great insight, nice to get that cleared up.


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

Freeway is a great guitar -- super fast neck, lightweight. I had one but it went in a trade deal -- now regret it... 

If you have one, do look under the control 'hood' -- mine had a silver shield paint coat that was almost as good as copper shielding. However, the tone pot was linear taper 500K with a .033 cap that made it essentially useless -- this appeared to be factory OEM given no resoldering evident. It was promptly replaced with an audio taper pot that brought things back to life! Also the HBs were two conductor wiring , so no coil splitting... 

I'd buy another if the opportunity came up.


----------



## Rozz (Aug 1, 2018)

Thanks to all the people who responded to this post.

Just to follow up, I went to check the guitar out last Friday but I didn't buy it. The neck was much thicker and perhaps wider than I am comfortable with. It only took a few seconds to realize it wasn't suited for me.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

Rozz said:


> Thanks to all the people who responded to this post.
> 
> Just to follow up, I went to check the guitar out last Friday but I didn't buy it. The neck was much thicker and perhaps wider than I am comfortable with. It only took a few seconds to realize it wasn't suited for me.


You are the first person I've ever heard describe godin necks as too thick.


----------



## Rozz (Aug 1, 2018)

RBlakeney said:


> You are the first person I've ever heard describe godin necks as too thick.


I played my brothers Dorchester and the neck was slim and fast. I hoped the Freeway was the same, but it wan't. It reminded me of the neck on my AH-20, but scaled up.


----------



## hondamatic (Feb 5, 2019)

It's interesting, I have a Dorchester and a Freeway Classic...

The necks feel different... the Dorchester seems to be compound radius, satin and a bit wider; the Freeway is gloss and straight radius. I feel like the Dorchester might have more curve to the fretboard. I like both, but the Dorchester feels a little nicer. I wonder if you just prefer the satin?

Oh well, no worries if you're not into it... hope you find the right one.

Also, thx for the info on the control pots a few replies up. It's funny, my Freeway's stock pickups had 4-conductor wiring for coil splitting. I did pickups (Suhr Aldrich bridge, Dimarzio Bluesbucker neck) and a push-pull volume knob for splitting, and it's a much better sounding guitar. It's true, the tone pot is (still) mostly ineffective, so I might upgrade that with a pot next.


----------



## Rozz (Aug 1, 2018)

hondamatic said:


> It's interesting, I have a Dorchester and a Freeway Classic...
> 
> The necks feel different... the Dorchester seems to be compound radius, satin and a bit wider; the Freeway is gloss and straight radius. I feel like the Dorchester might have more curve to the fretboard. I like both, but the Dorchester feels a little nicer. I wonder if you just prefer the satin?
> 
> Oh well, no worries if you're not into it... hope you find the right one.


I looked it up and they both have a 12" radius.The Godin LG EMG as a 16" radius though. I prefer a flatter radius; my main guitar these days is an Ibanez AH-10 with a 17" radius.

The Freeway neck was deeper and wider than the Dorchester. Looking at the reaction, maybe it was a an aberration from the factory, but that was my impression.

The Dorchester's neck is more shallow and more narrow. Very comfortable for my hands.


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

@Rozz Glad to hear you found a Godin to your liking

The Dorchester looks like a pretty sweet guitar!


----------



## doblander (Dec 8, 2019)

aC2rs said:


> I recently picked up an HSH Freeway Classic and really like it.
> It's very well built and the neck feels good in my hands.


June 10, 2021 I bo't a 2007 Freeway Classic for $450 Cdn. In Regina. Minty! I am so dang pleased with it. With the cared for condition, the perfection of the neck. Folks're complaining about resale value. I personally fail to see a problem with that because why on earth would I want to sell it anyway. If I'm fortunate enough to own such a fine piece I will keep it. Godin is worth keeping according to consistently great reviews. Furthermore, if it's not worth selling, it's REALLY worth keeping. Looong term.


----------

